# Pink panties crawler harness



## Evileye (Jan 29, 2006)

Being a spoon and crank fisherman Im not to familar
with the colors on crawler harnesses. Can some one
tell me the color combination on this harness? Is it
a flo pink and white combination with double willows.
Are the blades white. Picture sure would help.

Thanks

Bill


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

Evileye said:


> Being a spoon and crank fisherman Im not to familar
> with the colors on crawler harnesses. Can some one
> tell me the color combination on this harness? Is it
> a flo pink and white combination with double willows.
> ...


Here you go, comes in colorado and willow. made by silver streak.


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

here's a willow leaf blade and the spoon


----------



## Tuna Can (Mar 17, 2006)

Another thread last week suggested pantyhose for cat fishing with livers, now I have to wear Pink Panties while walleye fishing? What's next? Stileto Heels for Bass fishing?!? My wife is gonna start to wonder..........


----------



## Hook N Book (Apr 7, 2004)

Tuna Can said:


> Another thread last week suggested pantyhose for cat fishing with livers, now I have to wear Pink Panties while walleye fishing?..


It's your choice...I just wouldn't let too many folks know that little tidbit...!


----------



## Evileye (Jan 29, 2006)

Are the harnesses double or single willow blades.
Blade size?


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

Evileye said:


> Are the harnesses double or single willow blades.
> Blade size?


The ones I have been having success with are double willow leafed harnesses. Size four.


----------



## Evileye (Jan 29, 2006)

Thank you. Just trying to learn another presentation to put
eyes in the boat. One of these days I would like to attend
one of Garys or Kevins seminars.


----------



## Searay (Feb 12, 2007)

Wow this could get someone in trouble with the wifeee...pink panties!


----------



## glowgetter (Mar 13, 2007)

where do you find those blades at??? I would like to tie up some harnesses and try them at this end of the lake ( buffalo) thanks


----------



## fishon (Apr 20, 2004)

Contact Craig @ Erie Outfitters..

5404 Lake Road . 
Sheffield Lake OH.44054 

(440) 949-8934 

http://www.erieoutfitters.com

FRank


----------



## BigDaddy300 (Nov 1, 2004)

I bought some pink pantie blades today and they don't look like those. I will have to post a pic and let you guys tell me the color. I am just getting into this spinner thing and was wondering in what order do you guys snell on your hooks? What is the easiest or best way?

Here is the crappy camera phone pic of that blade. I can get another pic tomorrow if you guys can't tell what it is.


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

That blade is Shrimp.


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

BigDaddy300 said:


> I am just getting into this spinner thing and was wondering in what order do you guys snell on your hooks? What is the easiest or best way?



I like using a Trilene knot on the rear hook (#4 or 6 Gamakatsu treble), because it hangs straighter than using a snell knot. Then I use an inline snell knot on a #2 Gamakatsu Octopus hook. Like so.


----------



## BigDaddy300 (Nov 1, 2004)

Thanks Het. Although its not pink panties it still looks like it might be a good one. Craig told me it was pink panties. I will have to get back there and get me pink panties because those look sweet!!!

I have always snelled the octopus hook and left a long tag and then attached the rear hook(which was also a single because they were inland lake spinners) How do you snell it going the other way?


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

Tie the treble hook on first, then go up along the shank of the octopus hook and through the eye. Bring the line back around the eye, and make ten wraps around the shank and the line, then pass it throu the eye again and pull it tight (wet it first).


----------



## BigDaddy300 (Nov 1, 2004)

Hetfieldinn said:


> Tie the treble hook on first, then go up along the shank of the octopus hook and through the eye. Bring the line back around the eye, and make ten wraps around the shank and the line, then pass it throu the eye again and pull it tight (wet it first).


When making the wraps are you going toward the bend or toward the eye?


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

Start at the eye, working your way towards the bend, then back up through the eye.


----------



## BigDaddy300 (Nov 1, 2004)

Thanks man!!! I will get practicing that and let you know it works out.


----------



## eyesman_01 (Jan 4, 2007)

I was doing it the same way BD300, til Het posted his method last year. It is so easy once you get going. You will be pushing harnesses out in no time.


----------



## COmmodore 64 (Jun 24, 2006)

I snell both the treble and the octopus hooks because I like tying snell knots. 

Pink Lemonade and Lami Cakes are similar color schemes to Pink Panties.


----------



## ErieOutfitters (Apr 20, 2008)

Big Daddy,
That blade is Victorias Secret for sure! Sorry ,going threw blade bags and such I may have handed you the wrong bag or something. Theres no mastaking a pink panties , It has orange,pink,violet,white,char,black,blue sparkles and a clear coat. Nightmare for the painter but thats why it works so well. I will give you a par of pink pantie blades next time we see each other. Take care..............Craig


----------



## fugarwi7 (Sep 20, 2006)

Here is a link to a tutorial...great way to tie harnesses...this is the method I use.

http://www.grandslambucktails.com/tying_leaders.htm


----------



## Tuna Can (Mar 17, 2006)

Hetfieldinn said:


> I like using a Trilene knot on the rear hook (#4 or 6 Gamakatsu treble), because it hangs straighter than using a snell knot. Then I use an inline snell knot on a #2 Gamakatsu Octopus hook. Like so.


I borrowed Het's techniquue a couple months ago as well. It was easy once I got the snelling part down. What I've noticed is the line between the hooks twists up ALOT when the wormie has come off. I used Trilene XT 15lb, only cuz I had a promotional spool lying around and it has worked well. Thanks fo yo schoolin Het!


----------



## caseyroo (Jun 26, 2006)

Can you buy Pink panty casting harnesses anywhere?


----------



## ErieOutfitters (Apr 20, 2008)

Yes I make them up(and sell them) along with a few box stores and shops willing to tie. They have been working well so make sure you give me a ring and I will have some waiting for you.....Craig


----------



## BigDaddy300 (Nov 1, 2004)

ErieOutfitters said:


> Big Daddy,
> That blade is Victorias Secret for sure! Sorry ,going threw blade bags and such I may have handed you the wrong bag or something. Theres no mastaking a pink panties , It has orange,pink,violet,white,char,black,blue sparkles and a clear coat. Nightmare for the painter but thats why it works so well. I will give you a par of pink pantie blades next time we see each other. Take care..............Craig


No problem Craig. I really like that blade. You were kinda busy when I was in. You may have said Victorias Secret, maybe I just had pink panties on my mind You would be seeing me soon if not for the tight budget. I would love to get sooooo much more and start tying away. 

Thanks guys for all the help and advice so far. I have been playing around and tied up a few. I went with the double willows. Everyone seems to have their favorite methods and patterns so for now I just took everybodys advice and sort of combined it for now.










Lets see if I remember them now. Fom left to right:
Mixed Veggies
Double Orange Crush
Blueberry Muffin
Rainbow Trout
Victorias Secret
Does that sound right? I can't seem to come up with a bead pattern for the Mai Tai(unsure of spelling) blades I have. Any suggestions?


----------



## ParmaBass (Apr 11, 2004)

Those look pretty good to me!


----------



## fugarwi7 (Sep 20, 2006)

BigDaddy300 said:


> I can't seem to come up with a bead pattern for the Mai Tai(unsure of spelling) blades I have. Any suggestions?


What does Mai Tai look like...got a picture?

Oh yeah, nice looking harnesses you made up...those will hang many eyes, and maybe a sheep or two! I really like Vicky's Secret!


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

Mi-Hi spinner.


----------



## ERIE REBEL (Jan 28, 2006)

Hey Het And K thanks for the pics of the Pink Undies.I called Dave at the Hooker yesteray and yep they had some of the Colorado's.I told them to save four for me.Picked them up this morning on the way to W.Sister.The undies ended up catching four of our eighteen eyes.THANX!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## glowgetter (Mar 13, 2007)

Does any one have a pic of the pink panty harnessto post so that I can see how the bead pattern is. I would like to tie mine the same way , when I get the blades I ordered from erie outfitters yesterday . thanks


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

This has been working for me.


----------



## Searay (Feb 12, 2007)

Wow, a great post going here on harnesses, can someone help out on how they put the crawlers (meat) on. Single hook or double on the trailer? Use a whole crawler or half?


----------



## ERIE REBEL (Jan 28, 2006)

Hey Het what size of beads do use for your rigs?


----------



## fugarwi7 (Sep 20, 2006)

Searay said:


> Wow, a great post going here on harnesses, can someone help out on how they put the crawlers (meat) on. Single hook or double on the trailer? Use a whole crawler or half?


I put the front hook right through the nose of the crawler and the back hook just a little behind the worm's collar, regardless of the hook type...depending on how far apart your hooks are tied, you may have to adjust the location of the back hook accordingly. Just a single barb is good...do not blob the worm on the hooks...Also, it is not necessary to make the line between hooks taught...in fact I think it is better to leave a little slack in the line.


----------



## Hawkeye Mike (Sep 6, 2007)

Het, that double willow pink panties looks great. Is that custom tied, or did you buy it somewhere? I have done well with the Lami Cakes spoon, and like someone said the colors are similar. Thanks


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

Rebel- 6 mm beads, with a smaller one in front of the first balde to keep the clevis from getting caught in the swivel knot.

HawkEye- I make them myself.


----------



## ERIE REBEL (Jan 28, 2006)

Thanx Het,I was just trying to figure out how big the blades were compared to the number 5 beads that I normally use.


----------



## glowgetter (Mar 13, 2007)

I got my blades today can not wait to tie them into harnesses and try them at this end of the lake ( buffalo to dunkirk ). I hope they work as well at this end.:B


----------



## true2plue (Jul 12, 2004)

I have always had an interest in making my own lures etc...so with a little motivation, I hit up the local Pat Catans craft store. Just bought a few colors of regular Krylon spray paint that have been good, like pink, purple, yellow, orange, and white. They also had some purple, and orange glitter that actually sprays on fairly well. I wanted to make the spinner blades Stinger proof, so I bought a can of clear coat spray paint to help protect the paint from chipping off!! The blades are Cabelas Colorado 5, 6, and 7's. Mixed smooth and hammered. Here's what I came up with!!


----------



## BigDaddy300 (Nov 1, 2004)

Those look great!!! They will work well for you. Post pics of the spinners when you get them tied up.


----------



## true2plue (Jul 12, 2004)

Thanks BD300!! Actually I have already tied up a couple, and they've caught fish. Haven't tried this one out yet though!


----------



## BigDaddy300 (Nov 1, 2004)

Awesome looking spinner. I just started getting into the spinners myself and i know that I will be busy this winter tying a bunch of them. I think I might even try painting some blades but they probably wont turn out as good as yours


----------



## true2plue (Jul 12, 2004)

Thanks again!! There's really nothing much to it BD300!! Here's one of the spinners we used Saturday.








One I haven't tried yet...Cat/Dawg!!


----------



## 4dabucks (Jun 22, 2008)

This is my first year up here. (I'm from the 513.) What line are you guys using to tie the harnesses?

I was thinking about going with 14 Trilene Flourocarbon.


----------



## true2plue (Jul 12, 2004)

I have experimented with various different florocarbon leaders, and Seaguar (20 lb) by far is the best line out there. Stay away from Vanish, and P-Line floro...it's junk!!!


----------



## JOE W (Jun 4, 2004)

True2plue, those blades look sweet!!


----------



## krustydawg (Apr 26, 2004)

[/quote]

Nice ! It's about time you start doing something constructive with your idle time !


----------



## true2plue (Jul 12, 2004)

JOE W said:


> True2plue, those blades look sweet!!


Thanks JoeDubya!! These things are so easy to paint it's rediculous! Matt... drive the boat and shutup!!


----------



## Alaskan (Jun 19, 2007)

4dabucks said:


> This is my first year up here. (I'm from the 513.) What line are you guys using to tie the harnesses?
> 
> I was thinking about going with 14 Trilene Flourocarbon.


I have been using Cabelas NoVis flurocarbon in 20 lb test. I got to using it because it performed so well when I tournament fished bass on Erie. It is very abrasion resistant.


----------



## fugarwi7 (Sep 20, 2006)

I use Berkley black nylon coated sevenstrand and Seaguar Fluorocarbon leader material, both in 15# test, to tie up my harnesses. The fluoro does fray quicker, so I started making them out of sevenstrand. A little trickier to tie but the hold up much longer. I also use these in Canada and if a toothy critter wants my worm , I don't have to worry about break-offs. If you are wondering if the walleye care...nope! My last two outings, the black wire harnesses out produced my fluoro 2:1. I use a metal clevises on the wire and plastic quick change on the fluoro.


----------

